# Auger blade question



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

Hey guys, have a question. I got out to the lake yesterday and tried to drill holes with my auger. I put new blades on it last year so this is maybe the second time it was used. The auger just rotated on the ice, sort of like the blades were not catching and digging in. (No I am not the person that was mentioned on an earlier post) Drilled a couple holes with a borrowed auger (Thanks Dennis). Anyway, he mentioned that the blades may need to be shimmed. Anyone ever hear of this? Any suggestion besides new blades? By the way, Thanks big daddy for the tip on fishing through the ice at atht Medina location. Several big gills, but due to auger problems was not able to try the location near the dam. Dale, shakedown and otheres it was great to talk to you fellows in C-bus. Can't wait tp get tp PI this weekend.

Bdrape


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are some things to look at.

1. You are sure that you put the blades on correct? I put my blades on backwards last week. The blades just spun on the ice without cutting. You can usually tell if you put them on backwards if your auger cover doesn't fit over the blades like it used to.

2. Look at the blades. Is there rust on them?

4. Will the blades cut if you use the auger counter clockwise?

5. How many blades do you have? 2,3 or 4?


I remember trying to use Big Daddy's auger once. I couldn't drill 1 hole. TxTransplant tried to finish up the same hole as I had tried to start. He couldn't finish it either. BD came over and zipped the hole like butter. I must not have as much ass to put into it as BD has...haha...

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Another thing to check is if there is ice build up in the area between the 2 blades. That can make it a little harder to start the hole.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

There is rust on the blades. How does this effect them. I will fiddle with them this week, or just put new blades on before I go to presque this week, Thanks for your input.

Bdrape


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

From my experience, any rust will significantly reduce the cutting action of the blades.

I put brand new blades on last year. Used it 1 time. This year I went out to cut a hole. And had the exact same problem as you. Blades had rust, though they felt sharp. They aren't sharp enough to get the job done. I put brand new blades on and the problem was immediatley fixed.

Just make sure you put the blades on the exact same way as they came off. I put them on backwards, my cover didn't fit, and then i took it out to find that they were on backwards.

flash---------------------------out


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bdrape said:


> There is rust on the blades. How does this effect them. I will fiddle with them this week, or just put new blades on before I go to presque this week, Thanks for your input.
> 
> Bdrape



@With them having 12-18" of ice you better have new blades My gas auger will be really nice to have this trip. We'll b at the El Patio again if you stay there look us up. The only reason I won't go is if we get that ice they say we may get. If not I'll be there Fri-Mon. and again next weekend.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I'll get new blades. See you there.

Bdrape


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

also if the angle of your blades has ever been bent, even slightly, it won't cut. Just another thought.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

bassnpro is EXACTLY right.. I had to buy a new auger because of this.. I thought it was just the blades but i replaced them and it still wouldn't bite the ice


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. i went home today and turned my blades around and made a couple of turnes on the ice in my driveway. Bingo! I guess I just had them on backwards. I will give it a try on a local pond to make sure they will due for PI. I guess I put them on last year and then did not use it. Not surprising considering we did not have ice last year. Might just get a back up pair anyway. Just another case where a Masters degree means nothing.ha ha. You guys are great. Thanks

Bdrape


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Is there any place around here where you can get them sharpened.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I think that one companie offers sharpening if you send them off somewhere. I can not remember who it was. Not much cost savings for the inconvenience.

Bdrape


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

use a grinder...thats what my buddy does and it works perfect everytime..keep it oiled up so it doesnt rust, though!


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

try to shim your blades up mybe a 10 thousandths shim on the cutting side


----------

